# طريقة احتساب كمية الوقود التي تتطلبها مولدات الديزل



## سعد احمد سالم (26 أغسطس 2008)

*أنا اود ان اسال ؟
مثلا لدينا مولدات نفس القدره مثلا 50 كي في اي .
ولكن احدهما حجم الخزان 60 لتر والاخرى 70 لتر والثالثه 100 لتر .
وحجم المحرك في الاولى ثلاث بساتم وفي الثانيه اربع بساتم والثالثه ستة بساتم .
وكثافة وحرارة الوقود المجهز ولزوجته ثابته .
كيف نستطيع وضع معادله نحسب بها الاحتياج التخميني للوقود في حالات المولدات الثلاث المتشابهه في القدره والمختلفه في حجم المحرك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟.
اجيبونا يرحمكم الله .*


----------



## ام الربيعين (7 يوليو 2010)

انا اشكركم جدا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ام الربيعين (7 يوليو 2010)

:1:شكرا جزيلا يا اخواني :63:


----------



## W. Y. Hikmat (7 يوليو 2010)

سعد احمد سالم قال:


> *أنا اود ان اسال ؟
> مثلا لدينا مولدات نفس القدره مثلا 50 كي في اي .
> ولكن احدهما حجم الخزان 60 لتر والاخرى 70 لتر والثالثه 100 لتر .
> وحجم المحرك في الاولى ثلاث بساتم وفي الثانيه اربع بساتم والثالثه ستة بساتم .
> ...



1- ما علاقة حجم الخزان باستهلاك الوقود؟؟
2- ما علاقة الطاقة الكهربائية الناتجة باستهلاك الوقود ؟؟؟
3- وكيف يقاس حجم المحرك بعدد البساتم؟


----------



## clever man (30 يونيو 2017)

جزاكم الله


----------

